# Here's why I wish I could reach thru the screen and slap these eBay sellers silly....



## kreika (Feb 15, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132030037081

$480 for junk with a mere $725 for shipping. On the main view page it says $1100 something for shipping. Stupid straight stupid. These sellers should be kicked and banned.


----------



## None (Feb 15, 2017)

Good thing I saw this! Almost bought it! Hahaha  lifesaver you are @kreika


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2017)

Geeze man, only $713 to my door with one day shipping. Super fast for a bike. :eek:  Can't beat that with a stupid stick!

Shipping:
$713.02  One-day Shipping |  See details


----------



## kreika (Feb 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Geeze man, only $713 to my door with one day shipping. Super fast for a bike. :eek:  Can't beat that with a stupid stick!
> 
> Shipping:
> $713.02  One-day Shipping |  See details




Hey I was wondering if they were going to hand deliver it in their 1972 Winnebago?


----------



## kreika (Feb 15, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Good thing I saw this! Almost bought it! Hahaha  lifesaver you are @kreika




Noooooooooo....


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Feb 16, 2017)

A $100 girls cruiser for $1100. What's another $1000 wasted?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 423028





catfish said:


> View attachment 423028




Oh my. That's so good!!!!


----------



## Barto (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't know....maybe they know something that we don't know....Maybe Jacki Kennedy rode that same exact bike through the halls of the White House (yeah, that's the ticket)


----------



## phantom (Feb 16, 2017)

Personally I learned a long time ago that getting irritated with what someone else does that I have no control over, especially when it does not change my life one bit, is a complete waste of energy.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 20, 2017)

maybe the seller will ride it to your door step and deliver it in person, that must have some value.


----------



## kreika (Feb 23, 2017)

phantom said:


> Personally I learned a long time ago that getting irritated with what someone else does that I have no control over, especially when it does not change my life one bit, is a complete waste of energy.




Oh I'm not worked up but think it should be something eBay should tend too. Excessive shipping costs in my mind is like ripping somebody off. Just list for a stupid price then have actual shipping prices. Scammers hope you don't notice the shipping costs and just hit buy and cha Ching your a$$ out.


----------

